# Ham help



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Haven’t cooked or ordered ham for 15 yrs 

For 3 adults just ordered 6# bone in honey baked ham. I want leftovers. 
But I don’t want to be eating this ham the rest of my life. Googling size Im thinking it may be too big but not sure I have option of choosing one 1 lb smaller.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Haven’t cooked or ordered ham for 15 yrs
> 
> For 3 adults just ordered 6# bone in honey baked ham. I want leftovers.
> But I don’t want to be eating this ham the rest of my life. Googling size Im thinking it may be too big but not sure I have option of choosing one 1 lb smaller.


 ****************************************************
The historical weight to slaughter hogs is 250-270 lbs. that usually render whole hams in the 12# plus range. With that info., I suspect you may have ordered a *half ham*. If it is a half, let's hope it was a butt portion rather than the shank portion.


Here at SandburRanch we usually purchase whole spiral sliced hams and freeze some slices individually and some 3-4 slices per package for groups of people if necessary but place each slice between wax paper for easy removal without thawing the complete packet. 



We don't pay the prices I'm seeing on this link.:biggrin2: About a buck 0.69 is our price. But I suppose we're fortunate and possibly somewhat spoiled that our small town grocer will custom cut anything we want or order it.


https://www.google.com/search?q=hal...nAhUNbq0KHUhIA6IQsxh6BAgNECs&biw=1143&bih=685


EDIT EDIT:
Bout forgot bout the shank end when slices aren't much available there. That bone / meat is frozen for a pot of beans with cornbread when deemed necessary.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Depends on the bone size whether you have a lot extra or not.


We always have extra and freeze it in small packages for sandwiches later on. Even in plain old freezer bags it will keep for a year.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

IMO, that should be fine. I'm guessing it is already cooked so basically heat and serve but even that will produce some shrinkage. In the end a nice bone, some carrots, and some meat makes a great pea soup.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I usually buy fresh (uncured) picnic shanks and either have them cut to 3/4" thick steaks or just cook whole for shredded pork to can. There will be 9 or 10 slices from the shank. One can go for beans etc. Wife usually get 2 meals from a steak, I mostly eat one per meal so can be maybe 7 meals from it. Grill them with whatever rub you use for pork. Tasty.

We don't buy honey baked hams anymore.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Price will be $53 but these are my best childhood friends an they've done so much for me and this ham will save me so much time. I’ll be at work but they’ll have plenty in fridge to eat. 

Senior, i can’t thank you cause there are ads covering edge of your post and the word thanks. But thanks 

Didn’t know so many people froze ham. Thought my mom said 40 yrs ago you couldn’t freeze ham. Maybe she meant in her little frosted freezer.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Start and her friends deserve the best. Enjoy your many years of friendship.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Hes a retired GC an always wants to do things here. A couple of things I’d like is a floor length mirror on my bedroom wall. I was afraid I’d break it or not anchor properly. The other thing is I have a redwood swing on a frame and wish it hung from porch ceiling to swing better. 

And my door peep hole is original 37 yrs old an too small for good visibility. My last house had a wide view. Its a steel door an I never bothered with it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Hes a retired GC an always wants to do things here. A couple of things I’d like is a floor length mirror on my bedroom wall. I was afraid I’d break it or not anchor properly. The other thing is I have a redwood swing on a frame and wish it hung from porch ceiling to swing better.
> 
> And my door peep hole is original 37 yrs old an too small for good visibility. My last house had a wide view. Its a steel door an I never bothered with it.



Would it be out of the question to opt for a camera rather than using the peep hole. I can't recommend one in particular but a basic without being connected to alarm systems etc. may now be affordable just for viewing.


EDIT: could you mention all these folks swinging by SandburRanch on their way home. We have a few projects to occupy the GC's time and we feed well.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’d get a doorbell camera if it showed my mailbox. But a shrub I like is in the way.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)




----------

